# Axis call



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

I was at the lease last week and several times I heard axis calling. It was either the evening gather whistle or the roar of a rutting buck. We had some discussion on whether the roaring was from a red deer or axis, we concluded axis.
My question is this, and I may be giving away a million dollar idea, but does anyone make an axis whistle? I thought that if I had one I might get the axis that were calling to respond and give me a chance for a shot.
If anyone has any ideas, or contacts, let me know.
Thanks, BB


----------



## Deer_Thirty (Dec 26, 2012)

I've read that the primos cow elk call can work if done correctly its called the hoochie mama not sure if it actually works maybe someone here has tried.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

BB, we debate this every year at the ranch, especially while guiding and the axis don't want to cooperate, but yet, we can hear the roar! LOL

nobody makes the call that we know of, specifically for Axis...

we thought about designing one, but the reason we were told for no call is because there really isn't a big market for it.

awesome sound though, espeically in the wee-morning hours. :cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I called the guys at Burnham Bros. last year asking this very same question. Especially the barking call. I hear it every evening hunt practically. I've searched the web and haven't found one yet. I can make it with my voice if my throat is sore...LOL


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

We have tried many time to call them to no avail. I think its like turkey calling if you do it wrong you screw yourself because they know you're on them. The cow elk call does sound similar if you play with it but that never worked for us either.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks guys. I may just give ol Phil Robertson a call and see what he can do....
:wink:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I bet an Indian could make one out of a sacral bone of an Axis buck


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

alfalfa hay calls em every time


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Alfalfa*

You know, our state biologist told us that axis will founder themselves on alfalfa if you feed too much of it. She said whitetails will just eat a little and move on, axis will eat all they can. She said to feed lots of alfalfa to help control axis numbers. Not the way I like to control axis numbers .
Anyone else ever heard of this? Everyone says to get axis to come in put out alfalfa, I personally have never killed one on alfalfa. But we do not have a lot of them anyway.
BB


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Axis*



BigBuck said:


> You know, our state biologist told us that axis will founder themselves on alfalfa if you feed too much of it. She said whitetails will just eat a little and move on, axis will eat all they can. She said to feed lots of alfalfa to help control axis numbers. Not the way I like to control axis numbers .
> Anyone else ever heard of this? Everyone says to get axis to come in put out alfalfa, I personally have never killed one on alfalfa. But we do not have a lot of them anyway.
> BB


BB That is very intresting on the alfalfa. I will have to ask our biologist about that. We have some monsters that are 3/4 grown and I was planning on putting 4 bails out next weekend for them. It makes since because of the type of digestive system they have.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BigBuck said:


> You know, our state biologist told us that axis will founder themselves on alfalfa if you feed too much of it. She said whitetails will just eat a little and move on, axis will eat all they can. She said to feed lots of alfalfa to help control axis numbers. Not the way I like to control axis numbers .
> Anyone else ever heard of this? Everyone says to get axis to come in put out alfalfa, I personally have never killed one on alfalfa. But we do not have a lot of them anyway.
> BB


We have alot in our riverfront pasture and the alfalfa in feeders will stop some of them, but they are mostly on the move constantly. You can see 60 one day and zero the next. I'm assuming your biologist was talking about captive deer that will founder on the alfalfa?


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Axis*

During the drought we put out alfalfa for our deer in our feed pens. We were just trying to get some of them through, and corn is not much help. This is when she said that it could get some of the axis. We are low fenced, so I think she was talking about our situation. Ditto on the axis traveling. We are the same way. We will go two months and not see one, then see them every time we leave camp. We see the most during Spring turkey season, or maybe we/they just travel around more.
Just thought it was interesting on the alfalfa for axis. 
BB


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

I agree with HP, that may be the case with captive deer where that may be their main food source. I've fed alot of alfalfa and never seen any signs of problems, I'm also aware of several HF ranches that feed it and aren't aware of any problems.


Sent from somewhere in Texas.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Deer_Thirty said:


> I've read that the primos cow elk call can work if done correctly its called the hoochie mama not sure if it actually works maybe someone here has tried.


I hate to dig up old posts but....I heard the Hoochie MAMA call today at Academy and it's spot on for an Axis doe bark.

Gonna get out and try it next week. I'll report back what I see.

I have heard Axis does bark and seen a buck come running in looking for her.


----------



## 1riot1ranger (Sep 7, 2013)

I bought a hoochie mama cow elk call last year and tried it once on some axis running across a right of way clearing. Dang if they didn't popup out of the cedar right under my blind. (10' stand) I would have had to shoot almost straight down to hit one. I've never had them come to a call sense but I've also haven't had an opportunity to use it when I actually saw them.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Axis Call*

I have seen this question before. I had an interesting and rewarding hunt in Carta Valley a few years back. I heard an Axis buck call one evening. He kept calling and it sounded like he was continuing to move towards us. I kept waiting and kept hearing his call. I decided that the only good shot would be as he move from left to right in front of me towards the feeders. I picked a 6'-10' opening between cedars about 50-70 yards out as the best "window of opportunity". I set my 7mm Rem mag Weatherby Vanguard with a 4.5x14X50 Leupold VX-III on a rest and pointed it to the opening. Sure enough he eventually made it there and I squeezed the trigger. He ran about 30 feet and piled up. 
I still hear them calling at my ranch. They don't seem to call continually and come in. They will call a few time and may or may not show themselves. It seems that they would rather follow whitetail to the feeders than lead them in. I've even had whitetail detect me or some danger and stomp, snort or bolt and scare them off! I think a call may work on bucks but not sure about doe. I also see and hear them more in the late spring/early summer (May to July) and I was told that was their mating season. The bucks sure smell like they are mating or trying to!!! Good luck! I did shoot 3 Axis doe during the fall whitetail hunting season! Good luck John!


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Guy running cows on our lease in Junction uses a siren to call the cows up 3-4 times a week to feed them range cubes. The Axis have figured it out since they love range cubes as well. Was talking to him one day after he already fed in the road and the Axis(bucks) came up to within 50 Yards of his truck. Nephew tried to download a siren on his phone and play it through the truck speakers but it didn't work.

Doe's will bark when spooked so I'm not sure duplicating the barking sound will help. Buck call maybe during the rut but doubtful the rest of the year.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

*axis call*

I put alfalfa hay 2/3 ft up a bush....and let the wind/ smell do the rest...
during a drought... water works just as good... but what do I know


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Sugars Pop said:


> Guy running cows on our lease in Junction uses a siren to call the cows up 3-4 times a week to feed them range cubes. The Axis have figured it out since they love range cubes as well. Was talking to him one day after he already fed in the road and the Axis(bucks) came up to within 50 Yards of his truck. Nephew tried to download a siren on his phone and play it through the truck speakers but it didn't work.
> 
> Doe's will bark when spooked so I'm not sure duplicating the barking sound will help. Buck call maybe during the rut but doubtful the rest of the year.


People say that but I say a youtube video that contradicts that. I doe was barking and an Axis buck came in trying to sniff her couchie. He never ran off even though she was barking.

From the time I've spent in the field it seems more like a locator call. I'll hear them from several different directions going back and forth.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Call*

As much as I like calling up turkeys and ducks, I may have to try calling axis. So, a hoochie momma ya say...................
BB


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

BigBuck said:


> As much as I like calling up turkeys and ducks, I may have to try calling axis. So, a hoochie momma ya say...................
> BB


I've been playing with it here at home. I may head out Monday and give it a try. Need a north wind to hunt my spot.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Fresh2Salt said:


> People say that but I say a youtube video that contradicts that. I doe was barking and an Axis buck came in trying to sniff her couchie. He never ran off even though she was barking.
> 
> From the time I've spent in the field it seems more like a locator call. I'll hear them from several different directions going back and forth.


There are a mutitude of different calls that they make from a come here to an alert sound to a big buck bark and they are all different to the ear. Even the buck size can be told by the tone of the bark. Once we were hunting an one sounded like a dinosaur he was so emphatic with his call my daughter said dad if that's an axis I don't know if I would want to run into that one. Lol


----------

